
Join Now Webinar: Scaling Ethereum to Billion Users - DariaB
Right now Humaniq Team Lead Anton Mozgovoy talk about how to integrate 2 billion unbanked people into global financial system based on Ethereum if Ethereum protocol simply does not scale?
At HUMANIQ we believe that to open up a vastly underserved market among the unbanked populations of the world and to integrate them into the global financial system you need first to provide them some deposit or initial funds. The key question here is how to build such platform and not to become a Ponzi scheme. Join us on Facebook now!
======
DariaB
[https://www.facebook.com/humaniqchallenge/](https://www.facebook.com/humaniqchallenge/)

